# Another 2 1/2 days trip out of Puerto Vallarta in early Feb, 2014



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

When Korean TV fishing host Dongman Shin asked for a tuna destination for filming in winter, I didn't hesitate to recommend to fish Tres Maria Island out of Puerto Vallarta, Mexico. 
The dates are set to fish Feb 6 - 9.
I just talked with a fishermen who fished the Maximus last week and he said fishing was excellent with 150 lb - 250 lb yellowfin. 

In addition to tuna, we plan to target swordfish at night. 
Danny Osuna told me there is good population of swordfish in tuna ground, but not many fishermen target them.


----------



## wed159 (Feb 16, 2006)

Sent you a pm but maybe others might like to know same info.
Can you recommend some good guides down there. Would like to fish for yft and other species. 

Any help appreciated.

Wayne


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

wed159 said:


> Sent you a pm but maybe others might like to know same info.
> Can you recommend some good guides down there. Would like to fish for yft and other species.
> 
> Any help appreciated.
> ...


If you like to fish yft, I highly recommend to fish around Tres Maria Island on 2 1/2 or 3 1/2 days trip out of PV.
The Corvetina or El Banco which are located about 30 - 45 miles off PV used to be reliable places for big yft, but not anymore.

Tres Maria Island is located about 90 - 100 miles off PV. Yft stay there year round, but the best time to fish there are from mid Oct to April. I usually concentrate from Dec to Feb for cow.

there are two party boats which can take upto 10 fishermen.
*
The Maximus*

The boat becomes very popular after they started to fish Tres Maria Island on multi days trips.

*The Success*

The boat used to fish out of Mag Bay, Baja in winter, but they start to fish out of PV from last fall. They have open trips to the Island. If you come alone, it will be a good opportunity to fish on open trips on the boat.

There are three small charter boats which fish Tres Maria Island on 2 1/2 days trips.

*The Marla*

This is the boat I fished last time.

*The Maverick*
Juan Moll who runs this boat is very reputable Capt too. 
I haven't fished on this boat, but guys who fish on this boat like the operation. The rate is much cheaper than the Marla, but the Marla provides more services.

*the Ana Maria 2*

They post trips to Tres Maria Island, but I have little info on the boat/Capt.


----------



## wed159 (Feb 16, 2006)

Thanks for the info. The Maximus 2 1/2 day trip looks good to me. Time to start making plans.


----------

